# Easy Question About Nandroid Backups



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Since I've been living on the edge and not really making these I don't know a lot about how useful they are.. Don't get me wrong I have a couple I made, notably after I finally got 5.7.893 fully running I made a nandroid of it before flashing SHIFT3R. But I've definitely never had to restore from one and I'm just wondering how reliable they generally are for getting your phone back to complete functioning order of when you made the backup.

I'll be specific as to what I want to do it for in case that will help... I'd like to flash the D3BLURR Tpack, however I know that you need to reflash the base if you want to try something else since it removes all blur stuff completely, hence re-setup everything. So I'm simply wondering if I make a nandroid of my system with 2.0 running, flash D3 and don't like it, can I expect to get back to pre-D3 state with 2.0 and everything good to go from restoring the nandroid? Or is it one of those things that's never that simple, and I'd be better off wiping and flashing the base again if I want to switch to something else?

Also I assume if you do a restore of a nandroid you should do wipes in CWR before, or is that just kind of automatic since it overwrites your whole system anyway?

Appreciate the input!


----------



## jimdandy (Sep 24, 2011)

Note-this is my first android/smartphone.

Nandroids are very valuable to me. I had made a really dumb mistake and saved a rom onto the internal sdcard during UNL3ASH3D and ended up with a non-bootable system.

I used 1 click restore to stock.
Root the phone.
Install BionicBootstrap(CWM).
Reboot using BionicBoostrap, select Restore
Select the Nandroid I wanted to restore.

It was an exact disk image. The longest part of the process was collecting the software and carefully reading to understand the process(quite easy really) and get the method step-by-step.

Hope that helps.

JimDandy


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Since I've been living on the edge and not really making these I don't know a lot about how useful they are.. Don't get me wrong I have a couple I made, notably after I finally got 5.7.893 fully running I made a nandroid of it before flashing SHIFT3R. But I've definitely never had to restore from one and I'm just wondering how reliable they generally are for getting your phone back to complete functioning order of when you made the backup.
> 
> I'll be specific as to what I want to do it for in case that will help... I'd like to flash the D3BLURR Tpack, however I know that you need to reflash the base if you want to try something else since it removes all blur stuff completely, hence re-setup everything. So I'm simply wondering if I make a nandroid of my system with 2.0 running, flash D3 and don't like it, can I expect to get back to pre-D3 state


Yes. Via clockwork recovery (either via bootstrap or rom mgr etc) Wipe data cache and dalvik. Format system for good measure, though I never did that on og droid, and your nandroid will take you right back to where you were when you backed up.

Well. With locked bootloader if you change kernel/radio via stock recovery that part wouldnt revert with restore of nandroid but don't sweat that.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Yes. Via clockwork recovery (either via bootstrap or rom mgr etc) Wipe data cache and dalvik. Format system for good measure, though I never did that on og droid, and your nandroid will take you right back to where you were when you backed up.
> 
> Well. With locked bootloader if you change kernel/radio via stock recovery that part wouldnt revert with restore of nandroid but don't sweat that.


Yes I've been at it long enough to get that last part, lol. But yeah this is my first android phone as well so I try to learn as much as I can and be as helpful as possible since the only reason I am where I am is because of the community.. Obviously still have some noobish questions here and there









Thanks for the response. So sounds like a nandroid made right before D3 blurring would be just fine to restore to in case I want to try something else without having to worry about a full reflash and re-setup? Great to know

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

Ive had multiple restores fail because of MD5 mismatches. 
I will backup a rom. Restore a stock version or Liberty. Even Th3ory has failed multiple times. 
I have been flashing ROMS and making backups on an OG Droid, DroidX and the Thunderbolt. I have never had so many fails. 
Even a straight download from my phone fails. I have to download from a PC than copy to my sdcard. Even dropbox transfers fail.

So far with the data drops and the restores. Im starting to to think twice about flashing.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

hackercity said:


> Ive had multiple restores fail because of MD5 mismatches.
> I will backup a rom. Restore a stock version or Liberty. Even Th3ory has failed multiple times.
> I have been flashing ROMS and making backups on an OG Droid, DroidX and the Thunderbolt. I have never had so many fails.
> Even a straight download from my phone fails. I have to download from a PC than copy to my sdcard. Even dropbox transfers fail.
> ...


Not quite on the topic I was going for but maybe we can help.. I'll disregard the slight hijacking of my thread haha..

In all seriousness tho it's definitely something you're doing, because the vast majority of us aren't having any of those problems. Whenever someone posts an MD5 with their file I check it before installing.. I mean check it when it's on the sd card right before flashing. That would help.. Although tbh I've yet to have an MD5 mismatches, so maybe there's a problem with the method you're using to download or migrate files, or something you're doing or not doing right before flashing. Give some more info we are all happy to help









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

No expert of course but I wonder if it has anything to do with using different versions of cw recovery to backup/restore- if that's even possible.


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

Forgive my hijacking and my rant...

Just frustrated... my MD5 mismatches. Come from restoring my backups. I use the same version of recovery each time. Thats what stumps me.
As for the downloads... every single download from my phone gives me an error when i try to flash. Again im stumped!!

Again, sorry for hijacking... thanks for the feed back guys...


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

hackercity said:


> Forgive my hijacking and my rant...
> 
> Just frustrated... my MD5 mismatches. Come from restoring my backups. I use the same version of recovery each time. Thats what stumps me.
> As for the downloads... every single download from my phone gives me an error when i try to flash. Again im stumped!!
> ...


It's cool bro.. Like i said in OP I've yet to restore from a backup so can't advise really on what's going on there..

As for downloads, do you get the same problems if you download to your computer, move to your sd card and then flash, or is it only if you download directly on your phone?

EDIT: if you can try and post exactly what error message your typically getting.. Can only help us narrow down the problem maybe

S3nt from my Th3oriz3d DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

hackercity said:


> Forgive my hijacking and my rant...
> 
> Just frustrated... my MD5 mismatches. Come from restoring my backups. I use the same version of recovery each time. Thats what stumps me.
> As for the downloads... every single download from my phone gives me an error when i try to flash. Again im stumped!!
> ...


If you haven't yet, you may want to try reformatting your sd card and see if that helps.


----------

